# 8N flooding out



## Greginnd (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all,

It's been a while. My old 1952 8N has been working really well for me this winter. I used it to keep the snow plowed out well. Yesterday I cranked her up to do some mowing with my finishing mower. She started right up with no problem but seems to be sputtering just a little. The problem I am having is when I tried to mow and put PTO power on the mower, it stalled out and flooded. It would not start right away. After letting it sit for a few minutes it would start right up again. But, under load, she stalled and flooded out again. It seems to stay running if I just drive the tractor with full throttle.

Where do I start? Carb cleaning? I do still need to change the oil and that's on my agenda. 

Thanks.


----------



## oldgar (Apr 22, 2014)

Try an ignition tune up with plugs, wires and a new coil. The coils often break down and under a high power demand fail to produce the spark needed for 100%.


----------

